# Castalia Trout Cold Creek



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

My fiance entered me in a drawing for a free day of fishing at the Trout Hatchery stream for 6 people, 3 adults and 3 youth
I got selected so i'll be off to fish Cold Creek for the first time on May 7th 2007
Anyone else around here going to be around?
i thought this was exciting and thought i would share, 
Should be a good time

thanks
Brian


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

If you need someone, let me know. I would like to give it a try.
Brad


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess my daughters didn't get picked this year either.... 0-3.... Good luck & have fun ! ! !


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I applied and for the second straight year and apparently I haven't gotten selected. Didn't know they were already sending out passes. I'll be checking the mail this week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been putting them in since 2001. I have never be picked. It is either rigged or I have the worst luck anyone has ever had. Probably the luck thing?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

banders91 said:


> My fiance entered me in a drawing for a free day of fishing at the Trout Hatchery stream for 6 people, 3 adults and 3 youth
> I got selected so i'll be off to fish Cold Creek for the first time on May 7th 2007
> Anyone else around here going to be around?
> i thought this was exciting and thought i would share,
> ...


wow you are a lucky fellow that is like a 1 in a million chance tons of people try to git in their i hope you take a cam i want to see some pic of all the fish you hook on to if you wanna take me and mydad i throw in $$$$


----------



## 3wt (Jun 4, 2006)

I won that lottery 3 years ago. It was a beautiful place and a lot of fun sight casting to large rainbows. A couple of tips:
1. These fish will bite anything; If you want to really enjoy a nice day and not max out in 20 minutes (you have to keep everything you catch and max # is 5), try limiting yourself to all dries to make it a bit more challenging.
2. If you live far away, don't kill yourself by getting up at 3:30 to make the drive in order to be there at the opening second; the fish will be biting at 10:00 am. (I learned this the hard way)
3. Bring a kid or 3. This would be an amazing way to get a child hooked on fly fishing. They are guranteed to catch numerous fish!
Have fun!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I must have lost too. I thought they would at least send you something saying you are not selected. Owell for me. Great luck there, have fun and take a lot of pics.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

You get a letter only if you are selected and they wont be posting them on the DNR site like the controlled hunts are.


----------

